# It Was A Pigeon Day Today!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

HOLY COW! All heck broke loose yesterday afternoon .. Saturday was tiny Mallard ducklings, teenager Mallards, adult Mallards, an American Coot .. then today was pigeon day .. 

I received a hawk attacked pigeon from a very nice man who feeds a feral flock at a Walmart in Aliso Viejo. He saw the pigeon get taken and ran and ran to keep up with where the hawk was going and was able to scare the hawk off and save the pigeon. Fortunately, the pigeon isn't too badly hurt and is in great condition (probably due to his daily feedings by the man who saved him). This rescue is amazing because this man is not young and is sort of as wide as he is tall .. he can't be more than about 5' 2" or so and must weigh at least 300 pounds .. I can't even begin to commend his effort of running about two blocks to get and save this pigeon.

Then came the pijjies from my rehabber friend .. turns out a mutual friend rescued two young Pekin ducks from Eisenhower Park and was going to bring them to me .. the rule is to make every trip count with gas at about $2.75 a gallon and time at a premium .. so the duck rescuer checked with my rehabber friend and brought not only the two ducks but a gorgeous elder white pigeon with a badly fractured wing (already set by by rehabber friend .. whew!) and six youngsters ranging in age from about 2 weeks and up. All still have some feather sprouts. They are adorable.

Got distracted with a phone call .. hopefully pics tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, ER @ Terry's house. That story of the man rescuing the pigeon had me in stitches, sure hope he doesn't come here and see it  . Really is heart warming tho, that he chased the hawk caught pij down and scared it into dropping the bird. He's a hero, of course, along with you, the rehabber and duck rescuer  .

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Wow, ER @ Terry's house. That story of the man rescuing the pigeon had me in stitches, sure hope he doesn't come here and see it  . Really is heart warming tho, that he chased the hawk caught pij down and scared it into dropping the bird. He's a hero, of course, along with you, the rehabber and duck rescuer  .
> 
> fp


FP, he won't be here to see it, and I will never post his name .. the rest of the very unusual picture is this .. he drives a fire engine red Mustang muscle car .. big, big, big time horsepower and is white headed (naturally) but wears the most unflattering red toupee that is always dishevled and always on crooked .. it is truly difficult to put together this man in my mind with all the very different "messages" you get from him .. still, the most important "message" is his love of pigeons and his dislike of those who consider them flying rats. Truly, I am not trying to make fun of this man, but he's just very unusual. I'm sure people find me that way too .. tall, skinny, usually dressed like a bag lady but with the addition of a bit of duck, goose, and/or pigeon poop or mud on my clothes .. my husband is mortified at how I look most days, but TRUST ME, I CLEAN UP NICELY  I'll post a "cleaned up nicely pic" one of these days .. gotta get one first  

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL!!!, That's quite a story Terry, about this man and him chasing down the hawk to get the pigeon. You do describe a most hysterical scenario with vivid imagery! Your stories are often a blend of the serious and the funny/amusing . 

LOL @ your bag lady comments...oh Terry, you're in the "field", you can be all glammed up during a rescue mission, lol Yes, a nice picture of yourself gussied up would be nice, when ya get a chance


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> .. the rule is to make every trip count with gas at about $2.75 a gallon and time at a premium ..



Holy Crow is Right Terry,

Gas at 2.75 !!!!! I would think I was in heaven at those prices. By my calculations, converting litres to gallons and taking into account the difference in US vrs Canadian dollars, I am paying in the range of 3.60 US per gallon, even as much as 4.00 depending on the day. I have to move south. Just for the fuel if not the palm trees, figs, olives and of course, my favourite scenic place, the Grand Canyon.

BTW, you looked just fine in that last photo you put up. I am tall and skinny too and also speckled with pijjie poop from time to time. It just goes with the territory. I wear my poops with pride! Pigeon Pride.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have to move south. Just for the fuel if not the palm trees, figs, olives and of course, my favourite scenic place, *the Grand Canyon.*


Well, hey, Cameron, you'd be just a few miles away, as the the pigeon flies, from where I live outside of Phoenix.

Y'all come down and I'll treat you to dinner. You could also meet Cindy! 

Terry, you are the BESTEST!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cameron, your "calcs" on gas cost are pretty much right on .. still .. we are SPOILED here in the US .. almost $3.00 US per gallon is OUTRAGEOUS! Like Canada, the US is a big country and places are far apart .. even here in the very populous state of California. It gets pricey driving a hundred miles a day or so on bird related stuff .. glad my little Mazda Duck Truck gets good mileage  

Brad .. thank you for reading and enjoying. Truly, there is almost always something very funny or very touching or very hurtful or very angering about each and every rescue. I try to share whichever it may have been in some of the cases, and this short but heavy man is not only funny in a way but very touching in other ways .. he is a dear, dear person and most devoted to "his" feral flock. Sadly, he will be moving away near the end of the year and is already concerned about "his" flock. I've advised to gradually stop feeding about two months before he leaves, and I know that his flock will find food elsewhere and be OK.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> this short but heavy man is not only funny in a way but very touching in other ways .. he is a dear, dear person and most devoted to "his" feral flock. Sadly, he will be moving away near the end of the year and is already concerned about "his" flock. I've advised to gradually stop feeding about two months before he leaves, and I know that his flock will find food elsewhere and be OK.
> 
> Terry



Indeed Terry, this guy sounds like a real wonderful and caring person. I truly love these stories you share. The "funny" ones are told in such a way and the characters in them seem so humorously endearing, no question about it.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Terry, you just reminded me what it was like before I was ill last year. Things were just so hectic. It's quieter now and more manageable. Sometimes you get so full it can get impossible and if you haven't got help.................  

Love your stories though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Terry, of your wonderful description of the rescuer of the hawk pigeon. He must be quite a character, but we appreciate his act of kindness and that is what counts!

I commend you for all your care and taking in more needy birds. Thank you for all you do...and YES...WE WANT A PICTURE OR TWO..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, wonderful story. Wish I could help you with your new babies. God bless the man who chased after the pigeon. Sounds kinda like my husband when he goes chasing after a sick or injured bird.

You are a beautiful person, inside and out, to me.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words all .. here's the pics: http://www.rims.net/2006Mar27. The hawk attacked pigeon is very, very wild and skittish, so I didn't harrass him for a photo today .. maybe in a day or so. Also have a new white ringneck dove missing all the tail feathers and need to get a pic of it too. It arrived in a very clever cage that had been made for a chameleon but that worked great for the little dove. The people had taken some premade window screen panels in metal frames and connected the panels with small hinges and tiny little hooks and eyes to lock each panel into place .. very light weight, attractive, and could be opened from any panel (top, bottom, or sides) and also easily folded up for flat storage. I was kind of sad to see the cage go home with the lady who rescued the little dove  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's Happy Dancer And Friends ..*

I didn't post this originally because it isn't that great of a video, and I was also mortified that it appeared that something was wrong with Happy's legs and feet .. got that all checked out, and all is well .. Happy was just not used to all that open space and being on a slicker surface .. Happy still dances just fine on terry cloth toweling  S/he is doing well as are the temporary little Mourning Doves .. they will probably be transferred tomorrow to a permitted rehabber. This is a bit large (8 MB+) so don't waste the time and band width unless you particularly care to do so:

http://www.rims.net/2006Mar27/HPIM1837.AVI

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...a new white ringneck dove...arrived in a very clever cage...The people had taken some premade window screen panels in metal frames and connected the panels with small hinges and tiny little hooks and eyes to lock each panel into place .. very light weight, attractive, and could be opened from any panel (top, bottom, or sides) and also easily folded up for flat storage...
> Terry


Intriguing cage design. Any possibility you could sketch things out a bit? Just to get an idea of where the hinges and hook and eyes were.

You have your hands full, with all the ducks and pigeons recently arrived! You must be changing gears constantly - your patient could be huge or very tiny, full of fight or barely holding on! Well done!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Terri .. it was just so clever .. the screen panels were about 3 foot high and maybe a foot to 18 inches wide .. somehow they figured out how to make them all fit .. a perfectly tall but rectangular cage where the top and bottom fit also. The tiny little hinges were screwed into the metal frames of the screen and were obviously figured out beforehand about "folding" the cage up .. truly a brilliant cage builder here .. If you look at an "X" pen .. exercise pen for dogs/cats and how they fold up, it's the same idea. The little hooks and eyes were just to secure each side and the top/bottom .. I have said many times that I am "construction challenged" and remain so.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Great photos from earlier today of all the incoming ones. Feel bad for that crow The pigeons and ducks all look in better condition overall.

Loved the video clip as well of happy dancer and friends, lol He did look quite awkward on his feet, glad everything is ok. They are an adorable 3-some


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry,

I really enjoyed your pictures. Happy Dancer is just the cutest little thing. I can tell that he is very vocal. That poor little crow. Well anyways we must be related, because I look like the way you discribed yourself.....only short.

My husband feels the same way about the way I look sometimes. He never forgets to tell me AFTER I have just made a quick trip to the store, about the pigeon poop that is in my hair or on the back of my jacket.

Oh well, I get busy and forget that it is there,
Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I just love the pictures of the ducklings and the pigeons. The crow looks sad, but I'm sure he will be on the mend and feeling better soon.


----------

